
How the hell does Wolfram Alpha work? - nreece
http://www.techradar.com/news/internet/how-the-hell-does-wolfram-alpha-work--599561?src=rss&attr=all
======
fh
Summary: a large database + Mathematica + natural language processing that
doesn't always work.

